# What is your favorate 04 or 05 production Robusto?



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I have heard from people that the King of Robustos the PSD4 has not been very good the last two years. I am wondering which Robusto has taken the throne?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

One word: RASS! :w


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

6 votes so far with 6 different opinions.. this should be good. Good to know there are a lot of good ones out there.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the choix sup..Is better than psd4 especially for the $ but my fav is vr famoso. aged rass is good but for a young smoke definitely the choix. never had an aged psd4 though.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

VR Famosos get my vote. Yummy out of the box, yummier with a few years on em. Is a tough choice, I have really enjoyed all the 04 CoRo's i've smoked.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've only tried the PSD4 on that list, but it was darn good.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Toss up between Famosos and RASS, IMO. 

Several others on the list that I also keep around...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

JL#2....plain and simple. Excellent construction, taste, and burn.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

coppertop said:


> JL#2....plain and simple. Excellent construction, taste, and burn.


Agreed. Another vote for JL#2, so far never had a bad one and I don't think I ever will. They're great OTT and with a couple years under them they are an amazing smoke.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

coppertop said:


> JL#2....plain and simple. Excellent construction, taste, and burn.


:tpd: 
Exactly how he said it. Cohiba and ERDM would be second and third.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

RASS baby. JL's too sweet for this herfer.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

For what's smoking good young? I'd go with he JL#2.

I don't like young RASS or SLR Regios at all, haven't had a great PSD4 from the last couple of years, haven't liked the Edmundos (hopefully they'll get better with age), don't like young Bolivar RCs, think the HdM Epi#2s and ERDM Choix Supremes (though pretty good now) need more time to get really interesting, and have little or no experience with young CoRos and Famosos. It's all about letting them age a little bit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not usually a huge Cohiba fan... and I usually am a very big RASS and Famoso fan however the 04 stock of CoRo's has been smoking exceptionally well. In fact better than even some CoRo's from 02 and 03. So they get my vote. Famoso's would be my next choice, though. Excellent flavor when young.

XXX


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Choix Supreme, second choice would be JL No 2. The Choix has a delicate flavour and a ton of twang that is great young.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2

or

Monte Edmundo... too close to call :2


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

> JL#2....plain and simple. Excellent construction, taste, and burn.





mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> Exactly how he said it. Cohiba and ERDM would be second and third.


Yeah what he said and he said!!!
:tpd:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am in between a PSD4 and the RASS.

But if the RASS is 2 years older or more. Its the RASS hands down. The flavor profile of an aged RASS is just great.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yo!

There ain't nuthin' like a VR Famoso...............nothing! I think I hear one calling me now!:w 


Where's my lighter?

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am in between a PSD4 and the RASS.

But if the RASS is 2 years older or more. Its the RASS hands down. The flavor profile of an aged RASS is just great.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I was gonna spout my usual BS and say "who knows, I haven't smoked a robusto that young in 6 years. But I lie. I had a Coro from around there the other day that was fantastic, and I agree, better than the stuff I am aging, better than 02-03. But my advice is something else, my advice is to buy two boxes of RASS and forget you own them, what's smoking good right now be damned. If you wait a year to do it your RASS will just be that much younger next year. Recent epis are a lil stout and undefined for some reason, even from 04. F the PSD4, RCs might be nice, but that's all second picks right now, you need to get some RASS to sleep like, last month.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

My favorite robusto has always been the Cohiba. I have a box of 04's that should be great in another 3-5 years. I'm currently smoking a box of 99' s that I bought while in Cuba in 2000. They are smoking great right now.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

PSD4....Construction, Taste, and Burn always perfect!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I was gonna spout my usual BS and say "who knows, I haven't smoked a robusto that young in 6 years. But I lie. I had a Coro from around there the other day that was fantastic, and I agree, better than the stuff I am aging, better than 02-03. But my advice is something else, my advice is to buy two boxes of RASS and forget you own them, what's smoking good right now be damned. If you wait a year to do it your RASS will just be that much younger next year. Recent epis are a lil stout and undefined for some reason, even from 04. F the PSD4, RCs might be nice, but that's all second picks right now, you need to get some RASS to sleep like, last month.


Newbs should listen to OLS. He may spend everyone's money like we are investment bankers but he knows what he speaks. I would say get a cab of RASS and a cab of ERDM and forget you have them. If you need something to tide you over, get a cab of JLs. Now, where are those papers for the 2nd mortgage?


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

JL#2... Just received some from King Cat (Thanks Cat) and man was the first one good! I used to be sold on Cohiba but the JL rocked and I can't wait to smoke the others! Just my :2


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

JLo#2 is, IMHO, the BEST young robusto made!!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I really like the RASS and the BRC it is a toss up!
But now I am reallly exited about the CHoix supreme split I am involved in. With all the positive comments I cna't wait!

I find this format to be really good across the board. I had one or two CORo's which suprised me, I really like it but I still feel cohibas are overpriced though.


T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I had one or two CORo's which suprised me, I really like it but I still feel cohibas are overpriced though.


I agree that they are overpriced, and not equal in goodness to their price increase, but they are great and if you got it like that, then what's a few bucks more?


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have some 05 RASS and PSD4's, and for smoke-em-now-choice I vote PSD4 all the way... much more character than the RASS.... but I am very young at this aging thing, so I am taking your good old gorilla advice and trying to forget about the RASS for a year.... the PSD4's won't make it... they taste too good! I'll have to start buying them in pairs: one box to age and one to reach into on occasion.... ok, so who can set me up with another HELOC?! lmao.... oh, and another thing, which one of you BOTL's snatched up the Saint Luis Serie A boxes from 2002 today? One supplier of mine got them back in stock today and they were gone within hours! Ya bastahhhdzzzzz ;-)


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I vote Upmann Connoisseur #1, but it's not available. More for me, then!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

hogg said:


> I vote Upmann Connoisseur #1, but it's not available. More for me, then!


Yeah, kinda agree, odd choices...Monte Edmundo? Dealers choice though. I would've put the RyJ Ex 4 or Upmann Connie..neither would change my answer though


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

jgros001 said:


> Yeah, kinda agree, odd choices...Monte Edmundo? Dealers choice though. I would've put the RyJ Ex 4 or Upmann Connie..neither would change my answer though


I think the RYJ Ex 4 is a hemosos #4 not a true robusto??? Eh I just picked a bunch..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I voted RASS, although I agree with James that the JL2's smoke very nicely young.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

jaxf250 said:


> oh, and another thing, which one of you BOTL's snatched up the Saint Luis Serie A boxes from 2002 today? One supplier of mine got them back in stock today and they were gone within hours! Ya bastahhhdzzzzz ;-)


I hate it when that happens


----------



## jaxf250 (Nov 13, 2005)

theromulus said:


> I hate it when that happens


:w 

Never fear, I am consoling my spirits with a box of Siglo IV's and some Fonsecas.... I still want to try the SL Serie A soon though... I hear they are quite good....


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

jaxf250 said:


> , and another thing, which one of you BOTL's snatched up the Saint Luis Serie A boxes from 2002 today? One supplier of mine got them back in stock today and they were gone within hours!


I tried but found they were out.. I did find ABR03's can't wait!


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2


Although they're not on the list definitely one of my fav's. PSD in first though!
Gotta go looking for the Choix.... later!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

CrazyFool said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2


Now I did forget this one.. However it is one of my least favorates..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Since I posted this Poll: I have had a chance to sample most of these Robustos' I never did vote myself on this until now..

Over ther summer I have smoked an 04 CoRo, 04 PSD2, 05 JL#2, 05 Choix, 04 RASS, but now after smoking an 05 VR famoso I can finally put in my vote..


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

CrazyFool said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no. 2
> 
> or
> 
> Monte Edmundo... too close to call :2


I'd second that...I'm very pertial to the HDYM.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> I think the choix sup..Is better than psd4 especially for the $ but my fav is vr famoso. aged rass is good but for a young smoke definitely the choix. never had an aged psd4 though.


The Choix Supreme is the only one of these I've had, and it was, quite possibly, the best cigar I've ever smoked.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Just revisiting this thread. That is a tough choice; each cigar is different and mostof them are quite good. Maybe asking which cigar you like least would give better results. How many who have voted have actually smoked each cigar?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Andyman said:


> Over ther summer I have smoked an 04 CoRo, 04 PSD2, 05 JL#2, 05 Choix, 04 RASS, but now after smoking an 05 VR famoso I can finally put in my vote..


AND???
WHAT WAS YOUR VOTE?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The suspense is killing Greg :r


Yeah the poll isn't a public one so we have no idea what you thought the best was....come on man, don't keep us guessing LOL


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Out of the four from the list I have had the privelege of sampling, the RASS. 
If I were to have to choose which I would buy a box of, it would be the Ramons.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> AND???
> WHAT WAS YOUR VOTE?


Oh.. yah sorry.. FAMOSOS


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Just revisiting this thread. That is a tough choice; each cigar is different and mostof them are quite good. Maybe asking which cigar you like least would give better results. How many who have voted have actually smoked each cigar?


I have had all, but the San Cristobal and the Monte..


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> I think the choix sup..Is better than psd4 never had an aged psd4 though.


You may have to retract this statement. I think there may be an aged PSD4 coming you're way.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

From the list you have; I'll have to say every JL2 I've had was great. The Famosos were also very good; but the JL2 just edged it out.


My new favorite robusto is the RyJ Ex#4. Wasn't on the list though. They are great!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> From the list you have; I'll have to say every JL2 I've had was great. The Famosos were also very good; but the JL2 just edged it out.
> 
> My new favorite robusto is the RyJ Ex#4. Wasn't on the list though. They are great!!


:tpd: had one last night and was very impressed..i was encouraged by the review thread..I think Fredster was the man behind that.



Fredster said:


> You may have to retract this statement. I think there may be an aged PSD4 coming you're way.


oh know your killing me Fred.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> :tpd: had one last night and was very impressed..i was encouraged by the review thread..I think Fredster was the man behind that.


had my first at LOLH. it only took one to decide on whether to get some stocked up in the humi. need more though! want some to rest a while!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

hollywood said:


> My new favorite robusto is the RyJ Ex#4. Wasn't on the list though. They are great!!


my favorate corona gorda is the Ex#4 as well.. It is not in the list becuase it isn't a robusto.. but at the same time 48rg is too big for a gorda.. What the heck is it?

Anyone??


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Andyman said:


> my favorate corona gorda is the Ex#4 as well.. It is not in the list becuase it isn't a robusto.. but at the same time 48rg is too big for a gorda.. What the heck is it?
> 
> Anyone??


i guess i should have know that!?  somedays the light is on, but nobody's at home!

i don't know exactly what to call it .... except damn good!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Best young one to me is the Romeo Ex #4. Best aged one is a tough call. I really like the D4, CoRo, Famosos, and RASS with 5 years+. Best aged and overall for me, gotta go with the D4. The 2000's I just got are really impressive to me.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Fredster said:


> You may have to retract this statement. I think there may be an aged PSD4 coming you're way.


Tis the season, huh Fred  Nice...
From my most recent sampling I would have to go with the Choix. The last few RASS (my previous fav) have been a bit hot and bitter toward the end. I am sure this will change again with the next year, so we will have to keep bumping this thread for old times sake.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> One word: RASS! :w


DITTO!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Andyman said:


> my favorate corona gorda is the Ex#4 as well.. It is not in the list becuase it isn't a robusto.. but at the same time 48rg is too big for a gorda.. What the heck is it?
> 
> Anyone??


its a robusto...but technically its a hermoso no.4


----------

